# House Centipede



## jriepe (Apr 5, 2012)

This fella was on my wall a couple nights ago facing up so the image has been rotated 90 degrees to the left.  Couldn't get a good shot of his head as it was just out of reach.  I could have gotten something to stand on but I was afraid he would run away.

Jerry


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 5, 2012)

:x


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't let him get into your bed!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely shot Jerry. Don't see this very often. Hoping to find one with prey soon


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 6, 2012)

There is really only one thing that I really don't care for and it's the house centipede. Those things are un-naturally fast. Nothing should be that fast. And they have a tendency to be aggressive. Not cool.


----------



## mishele (Apr 6, 2012)

God, I hate those guys!!!


----------



## jriepe (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks all for looking and commenting.

Jerry


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm with Infinite, great shot but those things are creepy and aggressive!


----------



## mishele (Apr 7, 2012)

I think this thread jinxed me...lol I found one of these buggers while I was cleaning today. It didn't even run away. It sat there looking at me...lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 7, 2012)

Ugh! They are evil Mishele! I lived in an apartment in an old house and there were lots **shudder** they would run AT you.  I kept a heavy book handy in all rooms to throw on them and then stand on the book because they are also hard to kill.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool shot.

The way to handle these guys is to create an inviting environment for large HK (Hunter killer) spiders. We never see these in our lodge, but have lots of spiders, which is cool with us.


----------

